# Just got my new digtal camera



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So having had my Fuji Finepix S304 for about 4 years it was time to upgrade so went reviewing on cameras.co.uk and found this one

Panasonic Lumix DMC- FX10 Really good price was had at Comet of all places..(well i'm currently barred from all DSG Compant stores) :lol:

What a difference in picture quality (i will get some shots of the car tomoz to compare)

To say i'm pleased is an understatement

Currently charging the battery but here is a pic of it:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

thats the same one i got the wife for crimbo, cracking camera easy to use and very goog pic quality, took these today with it
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=37807


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Good choice fella, a mate has that model, it's kewl


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent choice, the lumix range is really top notch.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks guys i'm pretty pleased to say the least the build quality is what really got me in the end at Comet and it had that extra special saying "Made in Japan" instead of China as i've heard a few of them are made there.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ooh very nice graham :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Excelent choice you will have fun with that.

Gotta ask though - banned from DSG stores?????? Whatcha do fella??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Excelent choice you will have fun with that.
> 
> Gotta ask though - banned from DSG stores?????? Whatcha do fella??


Long story :lol:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice, you chose wisely. Get some pics up


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Mick i'm going pic hunting tomoz arounf the Stirlingshire area.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Long story :lol:


tell us!!! 

how much was it mate?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> tell us!!!
> 
> how much was it mate?


I'll catch you on msn or fone one time :thumb:

was £170 got it price matched from comet to 120


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

bargain!! look forward to seeing some pics from it


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

I want one of those and that sounds like a cracking price !!:thumb: 

Well done mate , I`m a big fan of panasonic gear !!:thumb:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

wd40 said:


> I want one of those and that sounds like a cracking price !!:thumb:
> 
> Well done mate , I`m a big fan of panasonic gear !!:thumb:


same here m8 , i love my panasonic cameras got the same as Grizzle camera for the wife , and i have the panasonic DMC-FZ20....love that camera


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

^great piece of kit the FZ20, i used it once and went straight out to buy one. Ended up with the FZ30. You tired the forums on dpreview???


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks nice.


----------

